# Discontinued Neutrik XLRs



## Anonymous067 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm trying to find some (what I think to be discontinued) Neutrik xlrs.
What series are these xlrs with these boots...they're different than anything currently on Neutriks website...

I've seen lots of these...are they genuine?

[media]http://img.alibaba.com/photo/234014555/3_Pin_male_Neutrik_XLR_plug_XLR166.jpg[/media]


----------



## museav (Jul 14, 2009)

That looks similar to this, Neutrik - Audio - X Series - NC3MX, but I have to say that the logo on that does not look like the regular Neutrik logo nor does it seem to say "Neutrik" anywhere. Maybe that is just a factor of being an older model but it could also be a copy.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jul 14, 2009)

They aren't however the X series...from what I can tell.

Plus, large retail chains sell them, and advertise "neutrik", so I just have a hard time believing that they sell fakes nationwide advertised as genuine. Usually fakes are the hidden ones on ebay, not the frontline at Guitar Center!


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jul 14, 2009)

The reserve side does say "Neutrik".


----------



## dramatech (Jul 14, 2009)

pomona makes XLRs that are in every way identical to Neutrik. They sell for considerably less. If there is any difference in quality, I haven't seen it. You can purchase them through mouser.com, but for some strange reason, they are under test connectors instead of audio connectors. I think that it is because pomona is primarily a test connector manufacture. Pomona is all I buy in five and three pin XLRs. For some strange reason, they discontinued the four pin XLRs.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jul 14, 2009)

So, they aren't genuine neutriks, yet they have the guts to put the name "Neutrik" on them? what fakers. Why would anybody give them business...


----------



## museav (Jul 14, 2009)

Blah067 said:


> So, they aren't genuine neutriks, yet they have the guts to put the name "Neutrik" on them? what fakers. Why would anybody give them business...


Pomona Electronics is a reputable company and I doubt they would put the Neutrik name on something that wasn't Neutrik. I believe that the XLRs being referenced are actually Alcatel products and are also available though companies like Digikey.

According to their web sites, the male XLR connectors that Guitar Center, Musician's Friend, Music123, etc. offer are the "VTG NC3MX Neutrik". And all the pictures on those sites show the shell stamped "NC*MX" right above the Neutrik name on the shell. I noted that the retailers actually showed the "VTG" aspect as though that was a manufacturer and after some research it seems that VTG Audio and VTG Holdings are other business names also associated with Rapco and Horizon Music. Neutrik does list VTG/Horizon Music as a distributor, so I would guess that VTG Audio serves as the distributor for Neutrik to the major retailers noted. I will say, however, that the logo on the picture you attached does not look like the normal Neutrik logo that has a clear "T" splitting the "N", maybe they are specially made for VTG with a bit different logo (if you order enough of just about anything you can usually get such minor modifications).


----------



## dramatech (Jul 14, 2009)

I am sorry if it was understood that Pomona was putting the "Neutrik" label on their connector. I did not say that in my post. I stated that Pomona made a connector that was pretty much the same in every way. The XLR connector was patented by Cannon, but that patent has long expired. The style that an XLR connector is manufactured, I doubt can be patented, especially considering the new patent laws that make in impossible to patent anything that would be obvious to many. Putting somebody elses name on your product, is a different matter and violates copywrite laws.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jul 14, 2009)

I guess what I'm getting at is, where do these connectors come from that say "Neutrik" on them, look exactly like the picture (perhaps the picture is something completely identical, yet different brands), but aren't on Neutriks product lines on their websites at all.


----------



## headcrab (Jul 15, 2009)

6851
Maybe the connector you showed is discontinued?


----------



## epimetheus (Jul 15, 2009)

It is possible that they are knockoffs. I understand that's been getting more prevalent with the influx of cheap Chinese crap. I can also say that the GuitarCenter cables have real Neutrik connectors on them. Unfortunately, I ran out of bulk cable and had to buy a couple of cables last night for my new studio monitors.


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 15, 2009)

It's the X series Neutrik. The current line is the XX series.

Part of the reason Neutrik changed the product to create the XX series was because of the proliferation of cheap knock offs ex China.

Actually, if I look a little closer at the pic that connector is not the normal X series. The boot's wrong as well as the logo issues. The genuine boots had corrugations parallel to the end of the boot and the curvature of the solid part of the boot looks wrong...


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jul 15, 2009)

OK. Clarification time.

These are not X series or XX series Neutrik.
I do believe GC sells genuine Neutriks, but they aren't any current series they have, because they look similar to the one I posted the picture of. (regardless whether the pictures is a genuine or not).

My question is where are these on Neutriks website, because they must be genuine of GC has them, on their products, listed as genuine Neutriks.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 15, 2009)

Perhaps Neutrik makes, but does not advertise, a line of slightly lesser quality connectors for the MI/"prosumer" retail outlets? Sort of a "private label" type thing?


----------



## epimetheus (Jul 15, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Perhaps Neutrik makes, but does not advertise, a line of slightly lesser quality connectors for the MI/"prosumer" retail outlets? Sort of a "private label" type thing?



I'd bet on this being a very good possibility. I just got some GC cables last night, I'll post some connector pics when I get home, if I can remember.


----------



## museav (Jul 15, 2009)

Like I said, Rapco/Horizon, as VTG, is apparently the Neutrik distributor for several of the large online retailers. One could reasonably assume that this then represents a rather large quantity of products. Add to that the retailers advertising them as "VTG NC3MX Neutrik" and I would not be surprised Neutrik makes some items or versions of standard items specifically for VTG. However, all the pictures I find of the connectors on GC's and other retailers web sites appear to show actual Neutrik NC3MX connectors complete with "NC*MX" on the shell (VTG NC3MX Neutrik XLR Male Connector and more Jacks and Plugs at GuitarCenter.com.). Based on your picture and comments it looks like what they show being offered may not match what they advertise.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm not trying to argue with you guys at all.

So we've come to the conclusion that Neutrik may make these for these large retail distributors and brands. Fair enough.


----------



## gordonmcleod (Jul 21, 2009)

Neutrik does make some devices on a OEM basis for other people if a large quantity is involved

The knockoff XLR are actually not of bad build quality and still better than the switchcraft and Cannon one in many respects


----------



## TimMiller (Jul 23, 2009)

i remember back when switchcraft was the only way to go...... Then horizon made the tooless xlr, what a piece of crap, followed by the style like the neutrik except they would melt not matter what wattage soldering iron, or how fast you could solder.

Anyways enough down memory lane.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Aug 6, 2009)

The NC3MX and NC3FX are still available. I just got some from FullCompass (along with the color coded boots). They are also still on the Neutrik website.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nobody ever said they weren't available. The XLR's as pictured are not NC3FX/MX's however. Thats what this whole thread was about...


----------

